# Moving Back to SA-Read this First



## ChrisF (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Guys

I thought I might just share my experiences on moving back to SA from Europe and in turn this might help others wishing to do the same.

My family and I have returned back to SA after an abscence of 9 years.We have visited numerous times and decided to make the move back in Dec 2008 and are now in SA from the 9th April 2009.

We have shipped over two cars and 40ft container of furniture arrives this week.

I will say this to you do not rely on info from websites to be accurate with regards requirements for bringing back cars to SA-the SARS,ITAC and SABS all give different opinions on what is required to bring vehicles back and the shippers from Europe know even less on these requirements and the costs therof.

You can only bring 1 car free of duty back into the country(we were told by ITAC you could bring up to 3,SARS website says 1)The cheapest transport is RORO(roll on roll off) for 2 vehicles it cost us about £2000.Beware there are extra costs when the vehicles land in SA.

You have to use a clearing agent to clear the vehicles which will cost approx R4500/vehicle,you have to pay costs for your vehicle to be stored at the port and other dock costs od approx R6000.This is stuff you are not made aware of and you must budget accordingly.Bring a valuation of your vehicles with you from 2 dealers.Be prepared for customs to take their time at your expense.

We paid about R22000 in fees,etc to bring two vehicles back excluding your transport costs of shipping over,so way up the pros and cons of bringing over a vehicle.

Furthermore be prepared to be treated like a criminal when trying to open a bank account(new FICA bank regulations).It is a nightmare to try and deposit your legit money into a bank.They require 3 months of original copies of your residential address in SA(quite difficult if you have just arrived) in the form of a bank statement(hello I've just returned back to SA),mobile phone account,television licence,etc showing proof of residense.Be prepared to answer where did this money come from,why,who,what,etc.

Do not use Capitec Bank-load of ******s-very unprofessional.I deposited a bank guaranteed cheque into an account I eventually managed to open after 5 return visits to this bank because they need original docs as mentioned.The cheque was not cleared for 10 days,when I said this was a BG cheque they said it took 10-14 days to clear cheques-so beware.Transfer is much better-cash deposits you can pay up to 1% of the total of money being deposited-a ripoff.Banking is expensive in SA-no freebies.

We await with baited breath for our container and what fun this will bring.

If you need further info on anything e-mail me first for the truth on relocating-SA is not waiting for you with open arms and going to give you a easy settling in process.

I will hate to see what is going to happen with the banking sector when the world cup arrives here and you have fans wanting to exchange forex to rands and the process associated with changing money.

Goodluck on your endeavours.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your post, Chris.

It is very helpful to hear what the current process is. I look forward to reading about the arrival of your container and any other matters that can be laughed at later, but certainly not now!

Hope it gets better for you and the family- 

~R


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for this posting Chris, we are taking back cars we bought in SA many moons ago, not importing new cars and fortunately we went through all the FICA rules long ago. We visited SA once a year and have a house waiting.

You make it sound as if yu are sorry you returned to SA... are you? I do hope your container arrives safely and that you can sort your banking problems.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Chris I have tried to send you a visitors message, but it would not deliver.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 7, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Thanks for this posting Chris, we are taking back cars we bought in SA many moons ago, not importing new cars and fortunately we went through all the FICA rules long ago. We visited SA once a year and have a house waiting.
> 
> You make it sound as if yu are sorry you returned to SA... are you? I do hope your container arrives safely and that you can sort your banking problems.


Hi Johanna we are glad to be back here but all the beauracratic red tape which no one looks at but you must have is not helping the country at all.The costs associated with this are crazy and inefficient to say the least but I suppose it keeps the majority in work while the minority do the actual work.

Time will tell but we are here for the long term now despite all the negatives.SA is still a wonderful country-children are respectful to their elders,kids have a great lifestyle and upbringing here which you will not get in UK-Europe unless you are extremely wealthy.

Johanna check on the car situation before you bring vehicles back-we brought back old cars not new.You will still have to pay a clearing agent and transport and if the cars are old you may as well buy new or 2nd hand in SA .I can't see you getting away with less than R25k-R30 per car(transport,clearing,port fees,LOA,registration,etc)A lot of paperwork is required-took us about 2 months to get all in order.You also need a letter of conformity from the manufacture- e number-this costs you £90.

Think carefully as it can be costly and beaureaucratic.

From Sunny SA


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ChrisF said:


> Hi Johanna we are glad to be back here but all the beauracratic red tape which no one looks at but you must have is not helping the country at all.The costs associated with this are crazy and inefficient to say the least but I suppose it keeps the majority in work while the minority do the actual work.
> 
> Time will tell but we are here for the long term now despite all the negatives.SA is still a wonderful country-children are respectful to their elders,kids have a great lifestyle and upbringing here which you will not get in UK-Europe unless you are extremely wealthy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Chirs, we are taking the cars back that we brought over from SA, they were both newish cars when we left SA, now they are old cars, but SA-bought and not UK bought cars... We have proof that they were bought in SA , paid for and even have the police clearance documents to prove that we were allowed to ship them to the UK.

Oh crikey, this move came a little too fast upon us, we always said that we would retun to SA, we put our house up for sale with the idea of waiting at least a year to get it sold in this economic climate, but less than two weeks after we put it on the market is sold, now we have to plan the move back ...........


I am just very glad we have a house, albeit a holiday home to return to and not somewhere unfamiliar.


----------



## kzbask (6 mo ago)

Reading all this 10 years on! i am exporting a small car and am hoping to keep the expense to 40k Rand. Shipping is around 20k and there will be no duty as returning and allowed 1 car duty free. needed a Letter of Authority(2k) and an import permit. free. Also a cert of conformity issued free by the manufacturer. On the other side i will have to get a clearing agent and will hope to keep that to around 4/5k. 
once you get it out of the port you can drive it but need to register it with the motoring authority(same as DVLA here) and this will no doubt cost 1Kor 2. So possible to be driving for under 30k. A decent car in SA looks like 100k up to 300k and beyond so discount what you originally paid for your car and look at what you would get to sell it instead and decide which makes more sense. Mine leaves in 3 weeks🤦‍♂️.
Alan


----------

